# dialysis



## cbunti (Dec 22, 2008)

We have a physician who sees renal failure patients in the office monthly. The dialysis treatment is performed at a facility in ANOTHER CITY. Can she bill for the dialysis?


----------



## dmaec (Dec 22, 2008)

why would she bill for dialysis? (isn't she just seeing the patient for follow up?) or am I missing something here?  Seems to me she'd be billing an E/M level with dx's accordingly - but as for billing dialysis, - isn't that the procedure done at the facility, wouldn't they be coding/billing for that?


----------



## cbunti (Dec 26, 2008)

*renal dialysis*

I used the incorrect teminology. She is billing for the management of the dialysis using G codes (G0317, G0318, G0319). Again, this is dialysis being performed at a facility in another city. She is monitoring their treatment and labs as well as perfoming an evaluation once a month.


----------



## scorrado (Dec 29, 2008)

Our drs. see dialysis pts in another city also.  The patients are seen weekly and then a CMP is done once a month.  Then depending on how many times the pt is seen that month is what G code you use.  There are instances when the pt is in the hospital one week, on vacation, non-compliant, etc. Make sure it is documented why the pt was not seen.  Hope this helps!


----------



## cbunti (Dec 30, 2008)

What place of service code do you use? (office, facility, etc.)


----------

